# Definition of 'EP' and 'Hymn' and tunes in worship



## satz (Jul 31, 2005)

With all the EP stuff going around the board recently can someone help me define exactly what the terms mean?

1. EP i understand is too sing only the psalms in worship. Does this define at all the tune to which they are sung? Would an 'upbeat' or 'modern' tune be against the tenants of EP?

2. For those who hold to what the webmaster called UH or uninspired hymnology, how do you define a hymn? Is there a biblical basis to define the tune to which we sing hymns? I know the criticism against much of CCM is valid, but is it impossible to have a acceptable worship song to a more 'modern' tune?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 31, 2005)

As an EP'er, our church uses a split-leaf psalter which enables us to "mix and match" appropriate psalms and tunes. By appropriate, I would like to emphasize that I do not believe that specific tunes are commanded by God's Word, but as circumstantial (importantly so) they should rather be governed by the principles found in the WCF I.6. That is, tunes should be singable by the entire congregation, suitable to the content and appropriate for the worship of God in the public assembly of the saints. Our psalter owes a great debt to composers of the past who have given us a tuneful legacy. Some congregations/psalters sing at faster tempos than others. Some tunes are poorly suited for designated psalms and could, I think, be improved upon. (To give an example of this outside of the context of EP, if you are acquainted with Handel's _Messiah_, you may be aware of the selection "All We Like Sheep" -- in my opinion, the tune does not properly match the spirit of the content, it is entirely too "chipper," I think.) Tunes are not of the essence of the element of song, but they play an important role in making congregational singing possible and glorifying to God. I would commend the chapters entitled _The Musical Interpretation of the Psalms_ found in _The Psalms in Worship_ ed. by John McNaughter for further study on this issue.


----------

